# How to remove Trojan virus Generic.dx



## Imtiaz02sh (Apr 2, 2007)

Can you help me how to remove Trojan Generic.dx. it is deleted by Mcaffe but it generate with winlogon.exe application after every 5 seconds.


----------



## John McKenna (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi there and welcome to TSG 

Download HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.
Double-click HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop to start the installation.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This.
Continue to click *Next* in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the *Select Addition Tasks* dialogue.
Put a check by *Create a desktop icon* then click *Next* again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click *Finish* and it will launch Hijack This.
Click the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back to this thread and Paste the log (Ctrl+V) in your next reply.


----------

